# Retro Review Thread #1



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2008)

<img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/retroreviewlogo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Howdy there, welcome to the first Retro Review thread.  This is something that I'm hoping to take off and is for those who have an interest in games from the past or even games that intend to play like the classics of yesteryear.  Most of the games are picked for a reason and are mostly written by myself unless stated otherwise.

As I said I'm hoping that this will take off as I really enjoyed writing it, as well as reading the good stuff that people have sent to me and if it does do fairly well then I'll do another and if I'm doing another I'd like to have more contributions from the members here, so feel free to send a PM of a past retro-y game to me and I'll try to include it if it is written fairly well.

Some images may take time to load so why not take that time to make cheese on toast?

Index:
Indiana Jones' Greatest Adventures - Super Nintendo
Mr Bones - Sega Saturn, written by TrolleyDave
Spider-Man 2: The Sinister Six - GBC
Sam & Max Hit The Road - PC, written by Cockroachman
Films to Games That Don't Suck: New Ghostbusters II - NES
Random Game: Ball Jacks - Mega Drive/Genesis
Port Comparison: Kirby Super Star - Super Nintendo & Kirby Super Star Ultra - Nintendo DS, written by Granville.



<img src="http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/3/10/14/f_3Dm_d83826e.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Game:</b>  Indiana Jones' Greatest Adventures  <b>Format:</b> Super Nintendo  <b>Genre:</b>  Action Platformer
<b>Developer:</b>  Factor 5  <b>Publisher</b>  JVC  <b>Released:</b>  11th October 1994
<b>Reason For Inclusion</b>  DVD Release of Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

The Indiana Jones has actually done really well with videogames, and this was yet another very good and faithful translation of the movies in videogame form.   Those who have played the Super Star Wars trilogy (also by Factor 5) will be right at home with this game as it uses the same engine & plays about the same.

As Indy you run and jump, dodge various traps and obstacles.  To defend yourself against the meanies out there you have a whip and you can also punch them too.  The are other weapons to be fount like a gun and also grenades which you can throw.  Like in the movies, Indy can use his whip to swing over things like gaps & spikes.

Aside from the side scrolling levels there are also 3D sections (using the famous Mode 7) these are:  Mine Cart, (from Temple of Doom) and just looks lovely with the molten lava.  You mainly shoot at objects that are in your way which you do so by aiming with the cursor.  Every now and again you go left and right.  Snow Rafting (from Temple), where you basically go down this mountain, dodge trees & rocks and jump over gaps. Biplane dogfight, (from Last Crusade) this one you fly left and right and basically shoot down any planes you see while at the same time avoiding traps.  The biplane section is easily the most tedious of the three while the Mine cart one is the most fun.

<img src="http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/10/14/f_3Dm_48a86b8.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

The game covers the first three movies and has 28 levels in all; 12 from Raiders, 8 from Temple & 8 from Crusade.  Sadly the music is mostly from Raiders which is great for Raiders but not for the others.  Temple does have some themes from the film but some music is from Raiders too.  Last Crusade however features no music from the film at all which isn't good at all.  Out of all three of the movies, Last Crusade feels like it was rushed and less faithful than the others.  The main story of each film section are told through still pictures with text, may not be that great but they get the job done.

So it may not be a perfect game but its still a damn fine sidescroller and will be a challenge to most gamers.  The graphics are prefect for the 16 bit console, everything looks like how it should look and Indy looks like Harrison Ford like he should. Though the sound effects are good, they could be better but the wind effects are the best I've heard in a SNES game.  There are some scenes missing from the films but only completist will complain about them.  Overall its an excellent game which has very high production values and really capture the films well.  If you're a fan of these sort of games than give it a go, if you are nuts about Indy than this is a must play & in my opinion is much better than the recent LEGO game and gets the score of <b>8 out of 10</b>.

<img src="http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/3/10/14/f_indym_2c1dcc4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<a href="http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=Indiana+Jones%27+Greatest+Adventures+snes&search_type=&aq=f" target="_blank">Video Links</a>




<img src="http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/3/11/1/f_SatMrBonesm_54701a6.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<b>
Written by <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=61451" target="_blank">TrolleyDave</a></b>

<b>Game:</b>  Mr Bones  <b>Format:</b> Saturn  <b>Genre:</b>  Platformer
<b>Developer:</b>  Zono Incorporated  <b>Publisher</b>  Angelsoft Studios  <b>Released:</b>  1996
<b>Reason For Inclusion</b>  Halloween

STORY

Sorry but the story to this game is huuuuuge so rather than type it all up I'll just direct you to the very well written Wiki page.

<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Bones_(video_game)" target="_blank">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Bones_(video_game)</a>

GAMEPLAY

What can I say about Mr Bones?  It's one of those games that you either love or hate.  Most of my friends can't stand it but personally I love it.  Sure there are a couple of crappy levels, but there aren't that many games that don't contain the obligatory one or two crap levels.  The game was released right at the end of the Saturns life and was meant to try and compete with some of the PSX and hopefully extend the Saturns shelf-life.  Unfortunately due to SEGAs usual marketing mis-management it didn't happen, but we were left with an absolutely fantastic game.

The first level is a bit off-putting and really doesn't give you a good example of how great the rest of the game is!  The first level is very much a Ghosts and Goblins rip off.  The graphics are nice but they are by no means up to the quality of the Saturns 2D power-house capabilities.  The game really starts after the first level, when it becomes an awesomely funny rhythm game.

Don't get me wrong, it's not as flash or fanciful as EBA or DDR but it's aloooot older.  The rhythm games are incredibly fun though, and contain some great humour as you try to beat the minions!  The one thing I do love about Mr Bones rhythm games is that the are beat perfect.  If you groove with the song everything comes nice and naturally, unlike EBA where I find that sometimes the beat is just a little bit off compared to the tapping (I know a lot of people will disagree).

<img src="http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/3/11/4/f_MB1m_87408d1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

The humour reminds me of old Tex Avery style cartoons mixed with something along the lines of Monkey Island.  Fair enough, it's not completely original but it pulls it off really well.

The game itself is a joy to play in my opinion, well once you get past that first level (why SEGA, why include such a crappy level in such a great game!).  If your machine is powerful enough to run SSF then you definitely should be trying this out, although if it's actually compatible I'm not sure - you'll have to hunt SSFs guide down.  If you've got a Saturn and not this game then what the hell are you waiting for!  It will set you back a pretty penny though as it's quite rare, it's not Panzer Dragoon Saga prices obviously but it has become collectable.

GRAPHICS

The graphics are a really mixed bag, ranging from meh to outstanding.  Anyone who knows the Saturn knows that it was the ultimate 2D machine at the time but that it's 3D capabilities while great needed a good team with actual programming skills to pull them off.

Luckily the game had a great team behind it and the 3D graphics look great. Don't get me wrong, it's not Sonic R or Sega Rally but then it's not that type of game.  Due to the fact that the screens are static but animated they've been able to pull off some incredible stuff and it's almost like watching an interactive cartoon without FMV.

The first level though makes me sigh every time I play it.  It's not terrible, it's just not nice to look at.  It's kind of grainy, the graphics aren't very bold and just looks messy.  The animation on Mr Bones is superb though, and watching him fall apart like a crash test dummy as you get hit is nothing short of awesome.

<img src="http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/3/11/4/f_01m_2ec11ca.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/3/11/4/f_02m_7ddb657.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <img src="http://img29.picoodle.com/img/img29/3/11/4/f_03m_4e6cbeb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

The rhythm and mini-games are where this one really shines.  The graphics are large, bold and daring.  They are also incredibly well animated.  Watch the emotions in your rivals as you're either winning or losing.  Unlike EBA the graphics adjust to your playing and adds just that little bit more depth to it as it really does draw you into the game.  It's closer to something like Guitar Hero in that respect.

It's honestly one of the visually funniest games and most under-appreciated games of all time.  The graphics, dare I say it, actually compete with some of the PSX games of the time and the cut-scenes are just funny as.  Although saying that I am a massive Saturn fan!

Overall : 8/10
: If the graphics on the first level were up to the rest of the game it would have
: been a 10!

SOUND

I love the sound on this game, even on that dreaded first level.  There's plenty of odd, humourous spot effects that generally come from out of nowhere and make you go WTF!  Honestly, you'll bust a gut playing this if it's your type of laughs.  There's no commercial tunes when playing the rhythm games, or at least none that I've ever recognized.  The soundtrack is from and artist named Ronny Montrose, who also makes a cameo in the game.  As Mr Bones is a blues player the game has a very blues heavy influence.  If you don't like the blues then you may not enjoy the game, but then again who doesn't like good blues tunes?

Overall : 10/10

WRAP-UP

I'd highly recommend this game to anyone who enjoys a good fun game.  It never, ever takes itself seriously but at the same time it never allows itself to just give up.  Even the first level isn't THAT bad, it's just once you've played the others you wonder why it was even included.  Yes it does add to the story but it doesn't hold a candle to the rest of the game.

<img src="http://img29.picoodle.com/img/img29/3/11/4/f_bm2m_28fcf78.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

I still play the game today and all you unlucky PSX owners that refused to play any other consoles because "PSX was teh gr8est" missed out on an incredibly fun game.  If you've got the ability to play this game then get it ASAP, and if you haven't got the ability to play it then why the hell not!  Saturns can be picked up and modded pretty cheaply these days, so get to it!

Overall : 9/10
: It's that bloody first level, otherwise I would have rated it 10!

<a href="http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=mr+bones+saturn&search_type=&aq=f" target="_blank">Video Links</a>




<img src="http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/10/14/f_spidermancom_a75d962.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Game:</b>  Spider-Man 2: The Sinister Six  <b>Format:</b> Gameboy Colour  <b>Genre:</b>  Action Platformer
<b>Developer:</b>  Torus Games  <b>Publisher</b>  Activision  <b>Released:</b>  30th May 2001
<b>Reason For Inclusion</b>  The release of the game "Spider-Man - Web of Shadows".

Once upon a time Activision made great Spider-Man games, and then came Spider-Man 3 and the quality went downhill, massively (though the GBA titles were still good).  This game harks back to when they first had the license, they released some very fine titles on the Dreamcast, PSX & GBC one of which was this title.

<img src="http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/10/20/f_sm1m_de6be6d.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

The story is the typical Spider-Man fair that you've seen many times before.  Doctor Octopus learns about Spider-Man's identity, reforms the Sinister Six (which comprises of Sandman, Scorpion, Vulture, Kraven the Hunter, Mysterio as well as Doc himself), kidnaps Aunt May (bitch should be prepared for this by now) and you as Spider-Man go through six levels to get her back and at the end of each of the six there is one of Spider-Man's foes to defeat

<img src="http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/3/10/20/f_sm2m_f584251.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Gameplay is fairly straight forward and pretty much the same.  Jump, swing, kick & punch and occasionally webbing your way across the levels.  Nothing hard and anyone can get into it.  Sometimes you'll need to collect keys & flip switches and that's all there is to it.  The bosses are pretty basic hit to kill but each will have their own particular pattern which is always easy to get by (for example Vulture will fly and dive at you, while Mysterio will teleport about the place chucking orbs at you.

Looks wise its basic for GBC, nothing terrible as it pretty much does the job but nothing that pushes the system.  The story is told via images and text and its nothing that can grip you into the game making you want to see how it all ends.  Audio again nice retro C64 style music and effects but nothing memorable.  Difficulty is easy even on the Hard setting.

So overall its a fine game, but only if you like action & Spider-Man, everyone else will find it kinda lacking.  There is this fun teddy bear mini game where you and Doc Ock both hold this stretcher and make sure you save the plummeting bears by bouncing them off it.  Its way too short but if you need to kill a little time and you want to play a decent but simple Spider-Man title than you can't go wrong with this game.  <b>6 out of 10</b>

<img src="http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/3/10/20/f_sm3m_2d0cf10.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<a href="http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=spider-man+2+gbc&search_type=&aq=f" target="_blank">Video Links</a>




<img src="http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/3/10/29/f_sm0m_eb32b6a.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Written by <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=35489" target="_blank">Cockroachman</a>

<b>Game:</b>  Sam & Max Hit The Road <b>Format:</b> PC  <b>Genre:</b>  Point & Click Adventure
<b>Developer:</b>  LucasArts  <b>Publisher</b>  LucasArts  <b>Released:</b>  November 1993
<b>Reason For Inclusion</b>  Wii release of Same & Max Season 1

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away.. Lucas Arts knew how to make games that don't start like this.
It was the golden era of the Point 'n' Click Adventure games, while console gamers were happy with their blast-processing and SuperFX chips, we, PC gamers were enjoying our mighty VGA cards with all the 256 colors we could have, pointing and clicking till death on our shiny Adventure games! 

Anyway, during those magical times, Lucas Arts released Sam & Max Hit the Road, based on a comic book series with the same name, the game obviously stars the detective duo Sam and Max, a dog and a rabbit respectively. For some reason all the other characters are humans, and Max is naked.. hmm.. I wonder why?  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /> 

<img src="http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/3/11/4/f_sm1m_ba08a3f.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

The anthropomorphic duo is after Bruno, a Bigfoot that disappeared from a circus. You travel across the United States visiting fictional tourist points (like the World's Biggest Ball of Twine) and searching for clues of the mystery.
As you might expect from a Lucas Arts adventure game, the game is filled with jokes and cartoon style gags. Both names are in the title, but through the whole game you control Sam only, Max keeps following you around and can be used as an item in some situations (mostly violent situations). Gameplay is quite simple, just click on the things you want to interact with! Some mini games are thrown in here and there but they are also very simple and all controlled just with the mouse, the game's HUD is quite revolutionary for it's time, you have one icon in the bottom of the screen that you click to get access to your inventory and you use the mouse's right button to roll through your possible actions.. another peculiar feature is how the dialogues are handled, instead of a bunch of phrases that you can use, during conversations you have a bunch of icons to select, each one giving you an idea of what you'll talk about, that adds to the comical effect in the game since you never know what the characters will say but sometimes it gets confusing. This, added to the peculiar humor of the game, that some times require you to think in a less logical way that you usually would, make this game harder than most point 'n' click adventure games of it's time..

This magical piece of software was released in two formats: floppy discs and CD-ROM. The CD-ROM version had full in-game speech and music, the floppy version couldn't fit all that but it was also pretty good. I actually played only a bit of the CD version so I can't comment much on it, but I can tell you that the midi songs on the smaller version do a good job keeping the game atmosphere. The low resolution (for today's standards) sprites are beautiful, the animations flow nicely and the backgrounds are all very detailed (the almost non-existent HUD helps a lot here), technically, this is the best adventure game of the floppy disc era :smile:

Summing up, if you are a fan of adventure games like I am, or simply like games that make you think, or likes non-sense and sarcastic humor.. I recommend this game to you! Perfect for that boring Sunday night, shouldn't take more than 3 hours to complete (thought it certainly will cause you'll get stuck.. a lot..). Also, since this is GBATemp, I should tell you that you can play this game on your DS or Wii using SCUMMVM, and if you like it, be sure to check out the new Sam & Max games on the PC and now on the Wii by Telltale Games, which is composed by a bunch of guys that worked on the original game, including Steve Purcell, the creator of the original comic book.

<img src="http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/3/11/4/f_sm2m_8a653f6.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

SCORE
Graphics - 9
Sound - 9
Story - 8
Gameplay - 8
Non-sense humor - 10
Animals abuse - 10

OVERALL - 9/10 - <b>THE COCK RECOMMENDS IT!</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/35489/happyroach.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<a href="http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=sam+max+hit+the+road&search_type=&aq=f" target="_blank">Video Link</a>




<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Games Based On Films, That Didn't Suck</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


Most games based on movies suck balls, each thread I'll try to find those rare exceptions that don't!

<img src="http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/3/11/4/f_gbboxm_b7974af.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Game:</b>  New Ghostbusters II  <b>Format:</b> NES <b>Genre:</b>  Action Shooter
<b>Developer:</b>  HAL Laboratory   <b>Publisher</b>  HAL Laboratory  <b>Released:</b>  1990
<b>Reason For Inclusion</b>  Halloween & the new Ghostbusters comic

The title was only released in Japan & Europe, in the US they had the crap Activision title.  This one was developed by HAL Laboratory who have done such gems as the Kirby Series, Lolo, Earthbound/Mother, Sim City SNES & Super Smash Bros.

When you start the game you get to choose to play two out of five Ghostbusters (the fifth is Louis who isn't actually not a proper Ghostbuster but still it was a nice inclusion seeing that he did put the gear on in the film) both of which can shoot out of their proton packs but only one has a trap.  When you go about busting ghosts, you both hold down the fire button to grab hold of a ghost and then one player chucks out a trap to capture it.

<img src="http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/11/4/f_GBII1m_2bf5090.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

The levels are presented in a top down view and all locations come straight from the film but are much bigger and feature various ghosts and parts that are not in the film.  There are six locations in total and at the end of each is a boss (or two) and each boss has a certain weakness that you must discover to defeat it.

The sound & music is classic NES, catchy & recognisable tunes and pleasant sound effects.  Graphically, being a HAL game, they sport a cutesy super deformed look but they are really well drawn and fit the theme so well.  The backgrounds are also well done but can get repetitive from time to time.

<img src="http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/3/11/4/f_GBII2m_ae64a88.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Previous Ghostbusters games have been a bit iffy, with the only good one being the original first game of the first movie.  This game betters it for me, though it isn't perfect.  The story isn't explained at all throughout the game and the game can be too short and easy but it is an very enjoyable game & I recommend it to people even if they're not into Ghostbusters. The game was also released for the GB and though its a good version, its not worth playing when the NES one exists. <b>8 out of 10</b>

<a href="http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=new+ghostbusters+nes&search_type=&aq=f" target="_blank">Video Link</a>




<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>The Random Game Review</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


This is the part were I play a game by random.  I do this by simply asking someone to pick a letter from A-Z and a number between 1-20 and then I go down my ROM list of a particular console and pick the game they said.  This time I asked in the shoutbox and B-Blue said B6 and the result was this game:


<img src="http://img29.picoodle.com/img/img29/3/10/21/f_balljacksm_48fe797.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Game:</b>  Ball Jacks  <b>Format:</b> Mega Drive/Genesis  <b>Genre:</b>  Puzzle
<b>Developer:</b>  Namco  <b>Publisher</b>  Namco  <b>Released:</b>  1993
<b>Inadvertently Picked By</b> B-Blue

Namco made 23 games for the good old Mega Drive and this was one of them.  

You are this crab or lobster, I dunno which but its meant to be a 2 player title (though it can be single player) where you're crab/lobster has two balls and they're on this conveyor belt and the aim of the game is to capture the other crab's/lobster's..frig it lets say Crustacean's, balls while at the same time protecting you're own balls.  Once one Crustacean has all four balls then the one who lost all of his balls timer will count down from ten.   When the timer is down to zero, then the other crustacean wins.  Now to stop the timer all the other Crustacean's have to do is get at least one ball back and then the timer will stop but it will not go back to ten it will remain at whatever time is left meaning that the next time this happens the crustacean will have less time to get a ball back.

<img src="http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/10/21/f_bj1m_71d4e52.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

As well as protecting your own balls and trying to steal the others balls, you have to avoid balls as if the balls touch the body of the crustation then it will damage you and when you get hit a few times you will explode and then you'll have to make your way to your pit so you can be fixed and carry on with the round.  While you're broken and getting fixed this gives your opponent the chance to grab your balls easily.

You don't know how hard it is trying to review this game without making a joke about protecting/grabbing balls.

Graphics & sound aren't terrible, they do the job and the music is catchy.  The only problem with this game is that there isn't much to it, its just the same thing over and over.  Now these days this would make a nice cheap downloadable title but back then this would have set you back £40!  Not good at all.

Overall I actually got quite addicted with this title, mainly as I had to work out what the hell to do first (I lost a lot before I worked it out) as there is no tutorial or anything, I guess the developers never thought that people would play this without the manual.  In two player mode this is better, and you can do the old "hey get your grubby claws off my balls" thing.  If you have a console that can emulate the MD/Genesis then grab this title, get a friend and have some fun.  <b>6 out of 10</b> for single player mode and <b>7 out of 10</b> for two player mode.

<img src="http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/3/10/21/f_bj2m_ba9928f.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Images obtained from www.sega-16.com


<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>The Port Comparison</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


Every now and again we'll take a lot at a recent port of a game and compared it with the original version.
This week <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=97430" target="_blank">Granville</a> compares the latest Kirby game against its Super Nintendo original.

<img src="http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/11/4/f_KSSm_0228ab3.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Game:</b>  Kirby Super Star / Kirby's Fun Pack  <b>Format:</b> Super NES <b>Genre:</b>  Platform & mini games
<b>Developer:</b>  HAL Laboratory   <b>Publisher</b>  Nintendo  <b>Released:</b>  September 20th 1996

Against

<img src="http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/3/11/4/f_kssum_7511893.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Game:</b>  Kirby Super Star Ultra  <b>Format:</b> Nintendo DS  <b>Genre:</b>  Platform & mini games
<b>Developer:</b>  HAL Laboratory   <b>Publisher</b>  Nintendo  <b>Released:</b>  22 September 2008

Compared by <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=97430" target="_blank">Granville</a>

1.  Graphics

Overview:

This remake received a graphical overhaul. The graphics are far more detailed and even more colorful than the original SNES game. All of the graphics have been designed with a hybrid of two styles. The original SNES game used pre-rendered 3D backgrounds (similar to Donkey Kong Country). This gave everything a plastic sheen that made everything colorful and bright. The GBA Kirby games (and the first 2 DS games), in contrast, used a style of graphics reminiscent to being hand drawn by pastels. It was a rough, but pleasant style. Then we have Kirby Super Star Ultra which was developed with a hybrid of the 3d pre-rendered style and the pastel style. The result is a fine blend of nostalgia and newness.

Sprites:

The sprites are also a mix of old and new. Kirby, for example, is donning a heavily edited version of his GBA sprite. He has been given far more animation and detail than ever before. All of the sprites are larger than the ones seen in the GBA and DS games as the screen view has been zoomed in. This gives you less of a wide-range view on the screen, but heavily increased the size and detail given to the sprites.

Sprites besides Kirby are a mix of SNES sprites, GBA sprites, and brand new ones. Many of the bosses, for example, are the ones from the SNES game. The Fatty Whale boss (Cave Offensive), Heavy Lobster (Revenge of Meta Knight), and Wispy Woods (Spring Breeze) have their original sprites. Others like Dynablade and Wham Bam rock have brand new sprites. Marx (final boss) is almost identical to his SNES version. The ONLY difference is that he now has an idle animation where his legs swing as he is hovering. Dedede has his GBA sprite, but is given more animations than he had before. Many minor enemies are new or heavily edited from their SNES versions.

Wrap up: good though the original sprites may be, they are no match for the newer ones! The DS version wins hands-down.

Backgrounds:

Like I said earlier, the backgrounds are a hybrid of 3D pre-rendered styles and the hand-drawn style. The result is that you get the smooth and colorful presentation of the original, but the actual textures of the levels are much more varied and detailed than the SNES game (which often showed a single color for a floor pattern devoid of color).

I noticed one small gripe in the new graphics. Some of the backgrounds which previously had an animation to them are now still images. One example of this is in the very first area of the first level in Spring Breeze (Green Greens). You will see in the background that some hills are jutting out of the water below. In the original game, this water had a shimmering animation effect. That is no longer present. Since the backgrounds are of such higher quality and beauty though, it’s easy to overlook this minor niggle. Many of the backgrounds ARE animated, but a few are not.

Also, in the new Revenge of the King mode, there even more new backgrounds. They are heavily edited versions of the Spring Breeze backgrounds, but they seem so fresh and new, you won’t mind that at all. The darker nature of these brings a whole new feel to the game. Most have a purple tint that invoke a sense of darkness and poison.

Wrap up: Again, the original SNES version had great graphics. But the attention to detail and overhaul here is just amazing. The DS version wins hands down.

Although unrelated to the primary graphics, it’s also worth mentioning that all the little effects such as mode7 scaling and rotating are still present. Even the little disappearing effect given to the chameleon boss in the Great Cave Offensive has been flawlessly preserved! 

2. Sound

Music:

The music of the game is mostly very loyal to the original. All of the original tunes have returned, along with some really awesome new ones that complement the oldies. The new ones include a new boss theme for Dynablade (which is a remix of the old Castle Lololo level from the first Kirby game) and one for Heavy Lobster (which I can assure you is EPIC). The old ones are all there though, so no need to worry. There are a few minor issues with the music however. First, the volume is set a bit low making it a bit difficult to hear properly (without headphones). Second, the quality is good, but not QUITE as good as the SNES game. SNES music never can be perfectly replicated can it? Third, a select few of the music tracks have some errors in reproducing the pitch of the original tunes. One such example are the tracks when you are on the Halberd in Revenge of the Meta Knight. Some of the notes seem off.

Wrap up: On one hand, we have several very cool new music tracks, and most of the original music is perfectly preserved. On the other hand, we have too-low volume, some quality loss, and some errors in the notes played. I’m on the fence here about who wins. I think it’s a tie.

Sound effects:

Lots of new and old. Some were edited, some were preserved, some were totally new. I’d say the majority is preserved. The important ones at least (like the basic ones and the “find treasure” theme in Cave Offensive). Some are edited slightly, both for good or for bad. An example of bad would be the scream Dedede makes when you beat him. He used to have a high-pitched squeal (from the Mike ability, which still has the sound). Now he makes some sort of inflected man-yell that sounds like it was recorded through a bad echo box. The other negative is the Mike sound. The first squeal is perfectly reproduced, but the second and third ones are just so messed up. They sound SIMILAR to the originals, but it sounds like a retard rerecorded them. The good news is that Marx’s laugh is even more evilly menacing and maniacal now!

Wrap up: I’d have to give the score to the SNES game this time. Some of the new sounds just don’t sound fit for humans to hear. 

3. Features

The game is actually a compilation of smaller games that you gradually unlock. There were 6 primary games housed in the original SNES version:

-Spring Breeze
-Gourmet Race
-Dynablade
-Great Cave Offensive
-Revenge of Meta Knight
-Milky Way Wishes

And besides these, there were several secondary modes:

-Megaton Punch
-Samurai Kirby
-The Arena 

These modes have returned along with some new ones:

-Revenge of the King
-Meta Knight Ultra
-Helper to Hero
-The True Arena

And the new mini games:

-Snack Tracks
-Kirby on the Draw
-Kirby Card Swipe

The Revenge of the King is a darker take on Spring Breeze. I mean that literally. The levels themselves are MUCH harder and have a dark look to them. This mode is more of a completely new one as most of the levels have been altered beyond recognition. It’s quite a treat! The mode is comparable to the unlockable Hard Mode in the original Kirby’s Dreamland. They even included the blimp boss Kabula which was present in the original Dreamland, but cut in the Spring Breeze mode (which was in essence, a remake of Dreamland 1). The story is that Dedede is out for revenge and Kirby must defeat him. Expect some surprises here and there.

Meta Knight Ultra is merely a mode that allows you to play through each of the main modes (not including the new ones) consecutively as Meta Knight. You fight all bosses except Meta Knight (for obvious reasons) and Marx (who has been replaced with a brand new final boss who looks like a light-side version of Meta Knight himself). You get a chance to save after you complete each mode. His gameplay is the same as using the sword ability as Kirby, except he has several special moves which can be seen and selected on the touch screen:

-Meta Quick (temporary speed boost)
-Knight Call (summon a sword knight as a helper)
-Heal (completely heal your health. Helper included)
-Mach Tornado (like the Crash ability. Damages all on screen enemies)

You will also see a sword bar in the middle. This is your gauge that these abilities take from. This gauge is filled by collecting blue orbs from defeated abilities. If the gauge is empty, you can use the abilities.

Helper to Hero is a new arena mode where you have a selectable list of all of the helpers in the game. This is basically a play through of the normal arena boss rush, except you are playing through as a single helper instead of Kirby. Obviously, this can be as easy or as difficult as you please depending on the helper and how good you are at playing as them!

The True Arena is a newer harder arena mode where you conduct a boss rush through all the newer and deadlier bosses in Revenge of the King and Meta Knight Ultra. It works exactly like the original arena, except that it’s FAR more difficult. You will have access to all helpers as usual, but the Max health tomatoes are replaced with regular tomatoes (regenerating far less help). There’s also a new boss at the very end- the resurrected version of Marx (called Marx Soul).

The new mini games all make use of the touch screen. Kirby on the Draw is a shooting gallery. Touch a character to shoot him. Some signs will negate points from your score. Kirby Card Swipe is a memory game. The trick is to watch overturned cards on the bottom screen. They will turn over to hide their image after a few seconds. An image will appear on the top screen. Touch the card you think you remember having the image. Snack tracks has Kirby on a conveyor belt. The object is to eat the most food while keeping the path clear of non-edibles like rocks. All of these mini games have four multi-colored Kirby’s playing at once. You can let the computer control the other 3 or bring 3 friends into the mix to play wirelessly with you (local only though).

Speaking of multiplayer, there is some in this game. There are several modes of multiplayer:

2 player Spring Breeze is a mode that lets you and 1 friend play single card co-op through the Spring Breeze mode. Your friend just needs his own DS (another copy of the game isn’t needed). The problem here is the way it’s handled. For one thing, the action in the game can only be viewed on the main player’s DS. The other player will be using his DS simply as a means to control the game and will have to look over your shoulder at your DS screen to play (his screen appears blank except for a graphic message telling him/her to look at the other DS). This could be somewhat forgiven had they also given you the ability to play through the other modes with one copy of the game. As it is, if you want to play through all the modes cooperatively, you need to have two DS's and two copies of the game. This really sucked a lot to me. You CAN play the mini games with only one copy of the game and up to 3 friends, but it’s kind of a bitter compromise considering the co-op mode was one of the best parts of the original Kirby Super Star.

Videos are also included in this remake. Every story sequence of the original SNES game has been redesigned using 3D-animated full motion videos. And there are many new videos included for the new modes. The story segments of the original game are redesigned perfectly and contain all the little details of the old ones. At one point, you can even unlock the original intros of the modes (which use the original SNES sprites, backgrounds, and sounds).

Wrap up: the original SNES game was already feature-rich. They far surpassed those features in the DS version. Revenge of the King, Meta knight Ultra, and the new arena modes are particularly awesome! The new minigames are fun with friends. And the videos are a welcome (if unnecessary) addition! The only downside is the butchered multiplayer option for co-op play. That really makes the blood boil. But it’s not enough to remotely steal the crown that the DS remake deserves. On features, the DS remake wins easily! 

4. Gameplay

The most important part of any game: the gameplay. I’m happy to say that the DS version handles and plays almost EXACTLY like the original game! All of the abilities are still present with ALL of their original moves. Rest assured that no features were lost in the translation!

Only a few differences are present.

1. Some of the moves of the abilities feel a little easier to pull off.
2. Some abilities have new features or moves. The sword ability comes to mind. If you are at full health, it will shoot a sword beam across the screen (which is both cool AND a very nice homage to Zelda). The stone ability functions the same, but Kirby will randomly transform into different statues. He did this in the SNES game as well, but there are some new transformations present (all old ones are still there).
3. Some enemies and minibosses feel slightly easier. They seem to take more damage. It could be the fact that the abilities control better though.
4. The AI that is given to the computer-controlled helpers seems somewhat smarter. They seem more proficient at dispatching foes and more self-preserving in nature.
5. The controls are now mapped to different buttons.

The SNES controls are as follows-

Dpad- move around
1. Make helper
2. Jump
X- Lets you scroll through collected abilities in Milkyway Wishes
Y- Inhale, use ability
L- Block
R- Block
Start- Pause
Select- Not used. 

The DS controls are as follows-

Dpad- move around
1. Jump
2. Inhale, use ability      
X- create helper
Y- Jump
L- block
R- block
Start- pause
Select- release current ability as a star 

As you can see, they’ve changed most of the controls to function as they did in Squeak Squad. This is not any better or worse as both control methods work fine. It was unnecessary however. I did like that they added an ability-release button to select. This was probably the only Kirby game that didn’t have that feature and now it does! 

Wrap up: This game make look a lot different, but the gameplay and feel of the game was certainly retained. The game may feel slightly easier though than the original SNES game. But then, the new modes and features make this a much more meaty game than it ever was. The arena modes are definitely far more difficult than anything ever seen in a Kirby game so far. I’m going to give the title of best game play to the DS version, despite feeling slightly easier in the main modes. 

6. Replay

Clearly I don’t have to dwell on this topic.

Scores:

Graphics: DS > SNES
Sound: DS < SNES
Features: DS > SNES
Gameplay: DS > SNES
Overall: DS > SNES

Whatever the SNES did better, the DS version worked extra hard to make up for that. In truth, the biggest gripe was with the sound. Even then, it’s not bad at all and there were some compensation in the form of some new music!

<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/snes/image/588425.html" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star - Super Nintendo Screens (sorry its Gamefaqs)</a>
<a href="http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=kirby+super+star+SNES&search_type=&aq=0" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star - Super Nintendo Videos</a>

<a href="http://www.gamekult.com/images/J000086157/" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra - Nintendo DS Screens:</a>
<a href="http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=kirby+super+star+ultra&search_type=&aq=f" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra - Nintendo DS</a>


----------



## Banger (Nov 4, 2008)

Now this is awesome Hadrian! Great work as with everything you do. Thank you everyone for working as team to make this awesome Retro Reviews!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty awesome stuff there guys. I especially like the comparisons with the old games and the new games. Nice work!


----------



## Law (Nov 4, 2008)

It's official. Cockroachman is ten thousand times more awesome than I thought he was..



Spoiler



And TrolleyDave is Segata Sanshiro in disguise


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome job Hadrian, Cockroachman and Granville.  The Kirby comparison is epic, much respect Granville!

And how could you Law, I told you that in confidence! lol


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> It's official. Cockroachman is ten thousand times more awesome than I thought he was..


One day everyone will see his true beauty.

*HOT TITS!  You fount the second picture*










*Would Harold Ramis approve?*


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey great job all round guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this will definitely take off, I enjoyed reading those reviews anyway!

Time to fire up some emulators!


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work with the Kirby Comparison, Granville.. I laughed a lot with the Balljacks review, really, a game about lobsters and balls.. I need to play that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great work doing this thread Hadrian.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wanted to play Mr. Bones, is there any emulator around capable of running it, TrolleyDave?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Great stuff.....I didn't read it all trough, but half way, and now I'm going to read it to the end....

Love every "category" you made in this...and I'm looking forward to some Commodore 64 coverage, I grew up on that machine!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Nice work with the Kirby Comparison, Granville.. I laughed a lot with the Balljacks review, really, a game about lobsters and balls.. I need to play that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had a look at the SSF compat list and it says it runs with graphical errors, doesn't mention how bad they are though.

edit : If you can pick up a Saturn for cheap you can do the old disc swap trick, it's a much better option then Saturn emulation mate.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2008)

Quite well done, to all of you.

I take it this is to be a regular series? 

I might be able to help out on one, down the road.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Quite well done, to all of you.
> 
> I take it this is to be a regular series?
> 
> ...


I did have a C64 game lined up but I didn't complete it in the end.  Next time though.

Again a big thanks to TrolleyDave, Granville & Cockroachman.


----------



## Law (Nov 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could probably try and help.

Although I might cause a lot of controversy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Any input would be great, ad would make this more regular as its less for me to do.  I wanna try and get six or so games in each month/thread.



Should I just choose anything I enjoy to review?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to participate in the next one too.. PM me when you're wanting to do it, so I can think about a theme/game appropriated for the date!

And I'll look into SSF.. although I tried to make it work some times and never succeeded at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And finding a Saturn over here is hard, I knew only one person that had one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I want to participate in the next one too.. PM me when you're wanting to do it, so I can think about a theme/game appropriated for the date!
> 
> And I'll look into SSF.. although I tried to make it work some times and never succeeded at it
> 
> ...



I think the specs needed for running SSF are pretty high.  Your machine needs to have the SSE2 instruction set.  I've got an Athalon 2400 so I don't stand a chance in hell of getting it going.  Here's the wiki page if it's any help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSF_(emulator).  I know Yabause needs less power but is alot less compatible, I just checked the list and Mr Bones isn't even listed on there.

It sucks that you can't get a proper Saturn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just to rub it in a little I've got 2! lol  One Japanese modded and one unmoddable PAL version.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 5, 2008)

Great list. I hope that this becomes a monthly, or even weekly thing, some day. I enjoyed it throughly. 

Is this why we haven't gotten an expected thread for November yet


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 5, 2008)

Goddamn man good job.  You started with a pure underrated very high end SNES classic and did it justice, threw in some good kind of crazy with Sam and Max, and then cap it off with the most explicit and well made digger of a review on the new (old) Kirby game on DS.

I hope we see more of this as this would be a mean cock tease to go neglected into the night.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Just few more stuff...I'm thinking that this is kinda neglected! We should have front page announcement of this or something..
Too much of an effort has gone into this, and only few people replied, I'm guessing that most of them haven't even seen this..

Also, Hadrian, I think you should consider taking some of the members to the regular on this, and make it just like this edition, it's less work on you, and outcome is really impressive, because we get few styles of reviews (every one of you who wrote this have some "original" kind of expression)..

If you'll be able, keep the same setup of people like in this edition, and maybe even add someone from time to time to do some reviews..

Once again, big congratulations on this, I must say we have some very professional articles lately, with GBAtemp recommends GBA games, and now this..GBAtemp is getting one whole new dimension!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I didn't really expect to get this much feedback.

@Toni Gonna do a front page thing later when I get home, JPH is just doing a logo for it too.

Will start planning for the next one soon, and I'll PM the people who have offered their help but first I've gotta do the NDS thread for this and next week.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to agree with all of those comments! This was fun and very interesting to read. I haven't been around for quite some time and didn't expect anything like this when I was skimming through the NDS releases I missed.

Keep up the good work -- all of you! I'm already eager to read the next issue, I just love to read about retro games. Thanks guys!


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

Granville, nice comparison between Kirby Super Star Ultra and Kirby Super Star. One thing I noticed though, you seem to have missed that they crippled the original mini-games from the SNES version so that they only can be played in singleplayer. That is a major letdown if you ask me since the new minigames just don't have the same feeling as the old ones.

Otherwise, even though I don't agree with all your points (as I've said before) I really enjoyed reading it.

Going to read the rest of the reviews as soon as I get enough time to do so


----------



## granville (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the praise! I didn't expect to be approached to write a review by Hadrian! And also excellent job to TrolleyDave and Cockroachman! These articles should continue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you ever need help on more articles in the future, I'll be here! One of my old favorites is the Donkey Kong Country trilogy, so if you ever decide to do them, please consider me! Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Minox
I did indeed miss that. I'm sorry because I totally forgot about it.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> If you ever need help on more articles in the future, I'll be here! One of my old favorites is the Donkey Kong Country trilogy, so if you ever decide to do them, please consider me! Cheers!


Yeah sure, go write it...

NOW


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> @Minox
> I did indeed miss that. I'm sorry because I totally forgot about it.


You shouldn't be sorry, it's just something that I'd like to point out.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

I was just thinking, how about an unreleased review in some issues?  I've got quite a few unreleased SNES/MD games like Young Indiana Jones, Steven Segals The Final Option and others that could be done.  I think I've got Return Fire for the Saturn somewhere as well.


----------



## granville (Nov 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? I can do it? YAYYYY! I certainly will, but it'll be a while before I can start it. Maybe a few days. I've been having to work a lot and our lawnmower broke down and I've had to cut the entire yard with a weed eater. So it'll take longer than the Kirby review. I'll do it though! The DKC trilogy are some of my favorite games! I'll probably split the reviews up to judge each game, but I'll be honored to do reviews for them!


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread/concept/feature is teh awesome. I love retro and I get giggly when I see screens and recommendations that I may have missed during my playing years.

Thanks for this.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Nov 6, 2008)

great work guys it was some nice reading. cant wait for the next


----------



## plasmatron (Nov 6, 2008)

Great idea. Keep it up.
Hope to see some AMIGA and C64 games in the next ones.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 6, 2008)

Hadrian, you DID it! Great work mate. You really put a lot of effort into these reviews. It's very extensive! I also love how you put many images in there. It's like reading a retro gaming mag.
I'm genuinely impressed. You deserve a "Gba temp incredible contributor" medal for this and off course the "coming releases"section.... 

Go on, make us proud boy!


----------



## MasterM (Nov 6, 2008)

Best. Topic. Ever.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice one, must have been a lot of work!


----------



## jono_ (Nov 6, 2008)

Great work.

Lucasarts adventure classics are the greatest thing that ever was, and sam and max exemplifies just that.


----------



## housemonkey (Nov 6, 2008)

Games Based On Films, That Didn't Suck

That is such a great premise to base some retro reviews on. I was just thinking about all the games that fly in the face of that (well deserved) stereotype the other day.

I nominate Batman on the NES next as I just managed to re-beat that game for the second time in my life just last week.


----------



## Just Joe (Nov 6, 2008)

Good reading... looking forward to the next one.

Vaguely remember Indy on the SNES, saw it in the stores but never bought it, although was never a real fan of the Star Wars SNES games. The 3D levels spoiled them for me.

First Spider-man game I played was the first one released on the Mega Drive. Looks like crap now but still plays well.

Sam and Max is a must play in my opinion, that, M.I. and Grim Fandango.

Don't remember the Ghost Busters 2 game, but does anyone remember the Ghost Busters game that came out on the Spectrum and C64?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 7, 2008)

I actually own the indy game on snes.  It was a moment for me when I found out it even was coming out and then grabbing it at Software Etc all those years ago as I'm a big indy fan.  I still will pull that tough bastard out in awhile and give it a go as it's just a really fantastically assembled hard but fair platform title.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 7, 2008)

Good job with this thread I hope it becomes a little more regular than the Tempcast.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Good job with this thread I hope it becomes a little more regular than the Tempcast.


Only problem with the tempcast was that it requires a lot of editing and the person editing has no time.  Imagine having to edit 3 peoples recording, usually over an hour long and then having to put it all together and making sure it matches and then take out a lot of crap.  I know the new one is finished, I'm not on it though.  VVoltz is gonna try and get it done at the weekend.

As for this, I'm going for a monthly thread so at most there will be a 4 week wait, the next thread will have a lot more in it as there are games I've reviewed for this one on it (but didn't make this one as I didn't have to to get screens) and also there is more help this time around.

I welcome more help of course, PM me.


----------



## cosmiccow (Nov 8, 2008)

wow, this is really awesome work, hadrian! i love seeing all these old gems and discovering new old ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really appreciate it, thank you


----------



## NYCvinster (Nov 8, 2008)

GRANVILLE POWNED 
+11111111


----------



## jaz (Nov 18, 2008)

This is excellent.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Nov 26, 2008)

I can haz the next installment of my new favorite GBATemp feature?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> I can haz the next installment of my new favorite GBATemp feature?


Its a monthly thread so not right now but next week.


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 3, 2008)

i is bored


----------

